# Paradigm Monitor 7



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Paradigm, a company I came to know at HE2007. They had a room with the Anthem electronics aa full 5.1 Paradigm speaker system with subwoofer, playing the Sky Captain movie. I was definitely moved by the sheer force, clarity, and power that this system produced.
Likewise, they played Patricia Barber`s Cafe Blue cd, and her voice was like she was singing right there in front of you.
However, after all of that, what really is amazing about Paradigm, is how they can put that same quality of sound, performance, and skill in their whole line of speakers. That in todays time, is something to be proud of.

http://www.hometheaterreview.com/eq...floorstanding_loudspeakers_reviewed002326.php


----------



## Kai Winters (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Greg,
I'm a big fan of Paradigm and have been for some time. For those on a budget they offer high quality sound and build for not a ton of money. I'm saving my pennies for a pair of Monitor 7's to match with my cc290 and pdr-12 sub. My current fronts are Monitor 3's but the 7's will replace them and the 3's will become my surrounds replacing my Atoms which will perhaps become rear surrounds.
The Monitor line is a great line of speakers for the money.


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Kai Winters said:


> Hi Greg,
> I'm a big fan of Paradigm and have been for some time. For those on a budget they offer high quality sound and build for not a ton of money. I'm saving my pennies for a pair of Monitor 7's to match with my cc290 and pdr-12 sub. My current fronts are Monitor 3's but the 7's will replace them and the 3's will become my surrounds replacing my Atoms which will perhaps become rear surrounds.
> The Monitor line is a great line of speakers for the money.


That is what I`m talking about. Nice system Kai. Yes, they are excellent for the money, and them some. All companies should strive to be like Paradigm. And Anthem, as well.

Enjoy Kai, enjoy!!!


----------



## gotinoto (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi,
I’ve been looking into paradigm monitor 7 or 9 to upgrade my system.
I am yet to audition those. It looks like I can only find one dealer in San Francisco to have Paradigm, do you guys know where can I get a good price?
Would I be able to find them online, I am guessing not…
Thanks


----------



## Kai Winters (Apr 4, 2009)

You can try 6ave.com. They seem to have a good rep based on other forums. 
I wound up not buying the 7's. After 3 days of A/B comparisons with my 3's I felt there was not enough of a difference between them to justify the cost. My 3's went deeper...3's have a 7 1/2" mid/bass driver compared to the twin 5 1/2" drivers in the 7's. The 7's had the edge on mid/upper range. They had a wider sound stage and were a bit more pronounced than the 3's but again not enough in my opinion to justify the cost.

I wound up buying a pair of Monitor 11's v.5 instead LOL. They are amazing. They go so deep you almost don't need a sub. At least imo. The sound stage is so broad and clear. They are a true pleasure to listen to.

I have pics of them in the link below.

http://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j307/Kai_Winters/Home Theater/?albumview=slideshow


----------

